# Olevia series 2



## sbobsbob (Nov 23, 2006)

Has anyone come up with the remote codes to control the olevia 237t with tivo, with the Tivo remote or any remote? or any remote.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

sbobsbob said:


> Has anyone come up with the remote codes to control the olevia 237t with tivo, with the Tivo remote or any remote? or any remote.


Did you buy it with or without a tuner? I have seen it on tigerdirect but without a tuner. Tigerdirect carries tuners that will work. Good Luck


----------



## jclark (Jul 24, 2003)

Olevia uses RCA codes. 0412 seems right, from memory, but the first RCA code should work, whatever it is.


----------



## Soulstealer (Jan 21, 2005)

I just tried all the RCA codes for my Olevia 32". Nothing worked. *sigh*


----------



## bob61 (Apr 23, 2002)

I have not been able to find any codes to work with my Olveia. If you find one please post it but it's one of those things that many have searched for and have not been able to find


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

bob61 said:


> I have not been able to find any codes to work with my Olveia. If you find one please post it but it's one of those things that many have searched for and have not been able to find


I can't get a learning remote (tried three of them) to learn the codes, I think another IR coding system is being used. It may be punishment for getting a low price on a HDTV.


----------



## TrevDog (Feb 22, 2008)

I have a Harmony 680 that learned the codes from my Olevia 232-S12's remote. It took some timing adjustments, but it controls the TV fairly well. It has trouble with the input selection and volume (the inputs scroll too fast just like the OEM remote, and the volume is really really slow to respond).

Even though the Series 3 remote learned the codes from the Olevia remote, it doesn't work. I've tried code searching as well as the stab-in-the-dark direct programmed codes with no luck.


----------

